# i'm not accepting that Gladiola doesn't look right .



## urbanD0LL (Feb 18, 2009)

wtf ?!! i mean clown-like much ?! i love the color too much , i don't want to return it but seems like i'll have too . any suggestions ? 
excuse the non fresh face and hair .


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 18, 2009)

i hate taking pictures yet i'm such a cam whore , why did i have to put 4 pics up ? haha ...


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

It just looks like it is applied to heavily....and once you make your face up it will look better I think...I tone mine done with a liner first...I used Plum and I also used Vino lightly applied


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 18, 2009)

i dont like liners :S


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

Try applying it lighter and then blot it ...and see how you like it..I personally can't wear it without a liner..it looks the same way on me


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 18, 2009)

Tish said it.  Lip products can look off when your face isn't made up.  When you do.. just do a little at a time.  Use magenta liner.  its basically the same colour (i'm thinking of girl about town, I know this colour is close to it) I will just make it a bit neater around the lip lines (or clean up with a q-tip)... but i know this colour will look good on you! I love girl about town..


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 18, 2009)

Perhaps a clear gloss lightly on top might sheer it down some and make it more wearable?


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 18, 2009)

I also agree with the liner suggestions. I think it would do wonders for this look.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 18, 2009)

well i tried it on lightly ( because i did put like a good 4 coat on the pictures ) and it looks better now . thanks !!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 18, 2009)

wow my mom just came back from work and said its ugly lolll


----------



## aziajs (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree with Tish and Brownsuga, with a lip color that bright you need a liner to give it dimension and make it blend into your skin more.  Otherwise you'll look like your lips are trying to escape from your face.  I think it will look better with liner and some gloss.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 18, 2009)

Glosses will always make lipsticks more wearable. I'd definitely try one that's a more berry toned pink.


----------



## lovely333 (Feb 18, 2009)

It needs to be toned down a bit. A liner would definately help.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL @ the lips running away from the face , that's exactly what's happening in the pictures . okay seems like there's alot suggesting lip liner , so the lip liner has to be what color ? And ClaireAvril, I can't stand  Girl About Town on me ,  it's nice but it leans more towards the red .


----------



## seymone25 (Feb 18, 2009)

I would say Velvetella or Nightmoth would look perfect..


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

I hate GAT on me too....But I like Gladiola....To tone it down I would say Nightmoth, Vino etc....


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 18, 2009)

I honestly love it on you! You remind me of the model  in the promo for Sugar Sweet with the lips. lol  You just need to do the whole look b/c a color like this will not look good on a neutral face. And sheer it out, it will look stunning.

I tried this at the counter and it looked horrid on me. I have yellow undertones so it didn't match too well with my complexion. It looked more purple than pink on me.


----------



## Miss.FlirtyDiva (Feb 18, 2009)

That's a pretty color on you.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_You remind me of the model  in the promo for Sugar Sweet with the lips. lol_

 





  Ummmmm.....that is not a good look!  LOL


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_





  Ummmmm.....that is not a good look!  LOL_

 
Not overall. But the model is gorgeous and exotic. urbanDOLL has lovely features, she just needs to add to the look and Gladiola will hold its own.


----------



## Rudyru (Feb 18, 2009)

Girl, your mom does not know what she is saying! It looks gorgeous on you, doesn't look clownish at all. 

Man, I'm jealous, I wish I had your complexion, because I'd be rocking bold colours like that ALLLLL the time! It just makes everything pop!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL @ aziajs , true that's not really a good look ... But I mean GlamYOURUs , you are saying it as a compliment so thanks still . 

And thanks  Miss.FlirtyDiva & Rudyru !! Even though I can't stand my complexion , I wish I was either darker or lighter . I'm always so confused and in the middle of everything lol . That's why I always pick colors and then I'm like WTF !!!!!!!!


----------



## aziza (Feb 18, 2009)

I really do like this color on you! It looks very runway...all it needs is some tweaking and it'll be fab. Post some pics when you try it again pretty please?


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks . but i don't think i'll try it again , it's giving me a headache , i'm bringing it back LOL . another one of my lip issues aside from being quite voluptuous , the top lip is darker than the bottom one & that always makes things more complicated .


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 18, 2009)

^^I have the same issue with my lips but I totally rock that Gladiola. I guess you just have to be comfortable wearing colours that are out there. I have a love affair with hot pink/bright pink lipsticks and I think they contrast nicely with my dark skin


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_LOL @ aziajs , true that's not really a good look ... But I mean GlamYOURUs , you are saying it as a compliment so thanks still . 

And thanks  Miss.FlirtyDiva & Rudyru !! Even though I can't stand my complexion , I wish I was either darker or lighter . I'm always so confused and in the middle of everything lol . That's why I always pick colors and then I'm like WTF !!!!!!!!_

 
To each their own. I wasn't talking about her hot mess with the green hair and what not. She was made to represent the colors in that collection as well as a sweet cupcake.

However, as someone mentioned, this color looks so runway on you. Which is the point I was trying to make. You should do the eyes smokey, add some falsies for drama and top of the color with a clear gloss in the center, imagine how hot that would be!


----------



## aziza (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^^I have the same issue with my lips but I totally rock that Gladiola. I guess you just have to be comfortable wearing colours that are out there. I have a love affair with hot pink/bright pink lipsticks and I think they contrast nicely with my dark skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oooh....I absolutely love bright lips on brown girls too! We should have a *Bright Lips* for *Brown Girls* FOTD week. That would be awesome.


----------



## aziza (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_However, as someone mentioned, this color looks so runway on you. Which is the point I was trying to make. You should do the eyes smokey, add some falsies for drama and top of the color with a clear gloss in the center, imagine how hot that would be! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yup...or you could go all minimalist and do sheer eyes with a pop of color on the cheek. Hmmm...I think I want to do this today!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziza* 

 
_Oooh....I absolutely love bright lips on brown girls too! We should have a *Bright Lips* for *Brown Girls* FOTD week. That would be awesome.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That actually sounds like way too much fun!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 18, 2009)

^^^ i agree. lets totally do it!


ETA: My MAC makeover fotd has me wearing Up the Amp l/s with Nightmoth l/l. A pretty purple lip.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am resubmitting my one from last week....It is so fair!!! That is as BRIGHT as I have ever gotten


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 18, 2009)

that idea is fabulous!! whens it going down?


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 18, 2009)

I wanna see the picture!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

I saw this picture online of this model...Don't know who she is...But she reminded me of you...Girl wear your Gladiola


----------



## lilMAClady (Feb 19, 2009)

I actually just got this yesterday and LOVE it!! I'm NC45 and LOVE bold lips! Put it on and blot it down to a stain if you are a bit reserved about wearing it full force, or apply it to you bottom lip and press your lips together. But I think its a fab color especially now that we're coming into spring. People always stare when I wear bold lips (or shadows for that matter, I'm in a small town) but I like to think they're thinking "Damn, I wish I was bold enough to pull that off!" LOL 
Make it work girl!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 20, 2009)

wow ladies so much support lol , thanks !!! 

but TISH1127 , her shade is a bit darker and more purple-ish , i could work  with that . gladiola just isn't for me lol =(


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 22, 2009)

I freakin' LOVE Gladiola!!!! I'm wearing it here with NYX Fuschia Lip Liner. My foundation is a bit wacky with all the Talc and the camera flash, but I love this look!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 24, 2009)

:O shoot now i want to go get it back loll , it looks nice on you .


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

Girl!!! You took it back too quick!! I know it would have looked fab on you!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_wow ladies so much support lol , thanks !!! 

but TISH1127 , her shade is a bit darker and more purple-ish , i could work with that . gladiola just isn't for me lol =(_

 
Put Ever So Rich c/g on top of it


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_:O shoot now i want to go get it back loll , it looks nice on you ._

 
We were telling you that you could make it work. Don't be so against the lipliner though.


----------

